# How to install a kill switch on a boat?



## atowngolfer (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a 1974 i believe sea star bass boat. It has a 65 hp motor. I think it was before the time for a kill switch but me and my fishing partner are fishing Bad Bass Champs circuit this year and one of the requirements is a kill switch. Does anyone know how i would install a kill switch into my boat? I am somewhat mechanically inclined but do not know a whole lot about boats. Does anyone have any idea how I would install a kill switch onto my boat? Thanks in advance. Dave


----------



## atowngolfer (Mar 24, 2009)

I might want to add it is a 73 evinrude 65 hp motor


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Heres a link to some wiring diagrams. My boats kill switch is basically a toggle switch that cuts off power when the lanyard is pilled.
https://www.google.com/search?q=boa...nFK3h0wHq_Pj8CA&ved=0CDsQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=542


----------



## atowngolfer (Mar 24, 2009)

So the kill switch is all electrical and I don't have to do anything with the motor?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

atowngolfer said:


> So the kill switch is all electrical and I don't have to do anything with the motor?


Yep...It is a switch that is activated when a lanyard is pulled, normally by you falling out of the boats........Mine is a little toggle switch right next to the ignition key....I'd shiw you a picture but my boat in buried in the garage...


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Don't know if you shop on Ebay or not, but here's one I found on there.

Looks pretty decent for the price....even looks pretty much like one that came factory equipped on a little o/b I used to have.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Outboard-Bo..._Accessories_Gear&vxp=mtr&hash=item53eb22e209


----------

